# In need of history!



## Pete Peterson (Oct 30, 2013)

I recently purchased an older house with a really cool wood stove in the garage.  I have not been able to find anyone that knows much about it.  Front door says Supreme Florence and top of stove reads c emrich # 180 Columbus, Ohio.  Does anyone know the history of the stove or company?  Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## begreen (Oct 30, 2013)

C. Emrich is an old company started in 1861. This stove looks like a much later version, maybe from the 1920's? 
http://columbusbicentennial.blogspot.com/2012/01/warm-backsides.html
Contact a stove restoration company. The will have more history. 

http://www.goodtimestove.com/compon...d-coal-cylinder-antique-stove-detail?Itemid=0


----------



## Pete Peterson (Nov 1, 2013)

begreen said:


> C. Emrich is an old company started in 1861. This stove looks like a much later version, maybe from the 1920's?
> http://columbusbicentennial.blogspot.com/2012/01/warm-backsides.html
> Contact a stove restoration company. The will have more history.
> 
> http://www.goodtimestove.com/compon...d-coal-cylinder-antique-stove-detail?Itemid=0


Much obliged begreen!


----------



## USMC80 (Nov 1, 2013)

don't know anything about it but the thing looks cool


----------

